# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  بنوك إمارتية تتراجع عن شروطها المتشددة لتمويل السيارات

## الحصن نيوز

بدأت مصارف إماراتية في تخفيف شروط تمويل السيارات، والتراجع عن شروطها المتشددة السابقة التي فرضتها مع ظهور تداعيات الأزمة المالية العالمية على السوق

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

